# Border Collies - you've just got to love 'em!



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I always have loved em Keith, my two, a brown and white and a black and white passed away within two months or so of each other nearly two years ago and i have been lost without them.My daughter has one but she has just had her first child and he (jazz) has become over protective of my daughter and our grandchild Annabella and is becoming unusually aggresive when anyone comes to the door,so we have now adopted him so are now proud owners of a tri coloured dog.We used to take him with us in the motorhome and he has stopped with us a lot before so he has settled in lovely and seems very happy.I am happy to be a dog owner again and my daughter can still come and see him and take him out so it's a good result all round.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Love border collies!

Ours in 14 months now and although she can be hard work at times she is an amazing animal.

Life is never dull with a border collie to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Teafortwo (Oct 13, 2013)

We have a 4year old, full of beans, can't tire her no matter how far we walk her.

Love her to bits.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The 2012 International Agility Border Collie Championship -


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Agree with everything said. Pip is our third Border Collie, she is almost 14 years old now and has lost her hearing. Her eyes are not as good as they were but that's to be expected as she has been insulin dependant for 9 years. She is still full of life and we both love her to bits.

They are amazing bread of odd faithful and loyal and obedient when they want to be!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

my Blue Merle is now approaching 10 years old and she rules the roost over my 3yo chocolate labrador.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Roxy, now 10, is our Mk4 border collie and loved to pieces by all who know her. Cannot imagine life without a BC - she helps to keep me younger and fitter than I would otherwise me, I help her to do those human things she can't do for herself.

Haven't met a border collier yet who I wouldn't want to take home with me. Just love 'em, love 'em, love 'em all!

Many thanks for the link, by the way. Fabulous.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Our collie Bruce was 16 when he went and remains part of our lives. Our three children were brought up with him and still talk fondly of a great character. You could walk him for miles and he would still jump for joy if someone said the word walk. Fantastic dogs and we haven't replaced him in case the next dog was always getting compared to a great friend.

Dave


----------



## Bluemerle (Sep 2, 2011)

If its not a Border Collie, its just a dog.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Duplicated post - see below!


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We would not be without Border Collies! 

We stumbled upon our first BC by accident (rescue) and quickly became addicted to his huge personality and intellect. Sam was joined a couple of years later by Meg and then Jack. We lost Sam at 17 years of age, and 18 months later Meg left us too. We planned to give Jack some dedicated 'me' time but he had always been the baby of the pack and he was very lonely.

Along came Jess........... we didn't know that border collies could be so small!!

We lost Jack earlier this year and miss him dearly but a few weeks ago we welcomed Flynn into our little family. He's now nearly 6 months old and is already bigger than Jess. 

We had our first MH test last weekend and it went (quite!) well and we plan to go to Scotland at the end of the month. Passport now needed for xmas in France!

Edit: - Not sure why the picture is strange (tried uploading a few times) but it opens OK.


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think i'll ever be without a Border Collie.

Lost my old boy Gyp at 17 in October 2010.

I now have Inca (short hair tri) and Maya (long hair blue)
Inca is 3 on Xmas Eve, and Maya will be 3 in April.

In the middle of converting a VW T5 for us, and can't wait to get out an explore the countryside with them.

As somone said earlier, if it's not a Border Collie it's just a dog


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I certainly love ours.
Hattie is our third BC and we wouldn't have any other breed.
So intelligent, obedient, playful, funny and ours absolutely adores children. She shakes with delight when any of our nephews, nieces or our grandson visits as she knows she will extra special attantion and playtime.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

These dogs remind me of the mad mad motorbikers who ride up ramps and do backflips in the XXX games

Crazy full of life characters who never say die 

Makes my Labrador look like a disabled scooter next to a Ferrari - but I still love my Lab god bless her


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Bluemerle said:


> If its not a Border Collie, its just a dog.


Mon due- ce ist la sacorlige ! Le chein is nur jus fur christmas !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No contest, the very best of all dogs Baa none. We would have one in a blink of an eye, but they do need to have energetic and very patient owners.


----------

